# Billing/Collections CPC - Remote, or DFW TX



## tamara.battle (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello,

I have over 10 years of multi-specialty billing, coding and collections experience. Specifically working with General and Bariatric Surgery, Podiatry, Family Practice and Pharmacy Billing. I am looking for a remote position but I am open to a position in or around Frisco, The Colony, Plano, etc. 

Thank you,

Tamara


----------



## lisa2010 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Are you still looking?*

I wanted to know if you are still looking for employment? I have a billing & coding position on site in Plano for a neurosurgeon. If you are interested please send your resume' to 

shunta@lsclaimcare.com

Please mention you were referred by Lisa P.

I am not a recruiter , I work there and looking for a quality certified coder & reimbursement person  to employ.

Thank you,


Lisa


----------

